# Little Oxypilus



## butlittlegood (Nov 2, 2007)

This is one of most little Oxypilus... i love it!!


----------



## Giosan (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy cow, that is REALLY tiny! Cute though


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 2, 2007)

Were you by any chance flipping the bird with a baby Oxypilus on your middle finger?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, that is tiny! How many oxypilus do you have?


----------



## butlittlegood (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 30 little oxypilus...


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pic. Little guy.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 2, 2007)

With that finger print, we have enough evidence now!!!

Nah, cute baby!


----------



## Andrew (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pic! These little guys are hard to photograph, not just because they are small. My L3's are all still very hyper. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## spawn (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going to guess you feed those guys H. melanogasters...


----------



## Andrew (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep.

*D*_. melanogaster_ btw.  

Probably just a typo but still thought I'd point it out.


----------



## spawn (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, typo.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't wait till i get my oothecae!


----------



## Mantida (Nov 3, 2007)

robo mantis said:


> I can't wait till i get my oothecae!


Same here! I ordered some from drizzt. :lol:


----------



## andy hood (Nov 3, 2007)

aww what a cute little baby


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 3, 2007)

I was mislead to believe that O. Distinctus male lives for quite a time - well, my male is dying right now - after only one month as an adult. The hope for a new generation rests on the other male's thorax - wish me luck guys! I'm attempting to mate him with my only female right now!


----------



## butlittlegood (Nov 4, 2007)

I have got 3 ooths from dritzz..this specie is more more more little!!

hacth 1 week after..


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 4, 2007)

mantida said:


> Same here! I ordered some from drizzt. :lol:


yep me to


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 4, 2007)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## butlittlegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Update..15 day after..






and


----------

